# Snowball's Blood Test Results Re: Thyroid



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm very worried tonight. About two hours ago, our vet called regarding blood test result on Snowball. I think his blood test results were okay except for the thyroid tests. He had a Superchem, CBC, T4, UA, Free T4 and Fecal. 

The Free T4 test hows an elevated number of 47. (8-40) And, the T4 is 36 ... just over the line of 3.5. (0.8-3.5) 

Dr Rosenthal, who ran the tests on Snowball, said that it's unusual for dogs to show an elevated thyroid level ... that it's more common in cats.

On Monday we have to take Snowball back into the office to take the blood tests again. Dr. Rosenthal is going to send the lab tests and the first test results to Michigan State University to have the results further analyzed. 

In the meantime, I haven't called Snowball's godmother and vet, Krisi ... because we just received the information about the test results tonight.

Needless to say, I am worried and on the verge of tears. I read one website that said hyperthyroidism in dogs is usually related to cancer. I hope I read this wrong. I am worried ... because although Snowball is eating and playing and sleeping ... but, he has had some very restless nights trying to get settled down to sleep. And, sometimes he acts as though something is bothering him. Last night I think it took him two to three hours to get comfortable in one spot. 

If anyone has had experience with thyroid, please give me feedback. And, please pray that this does not turn into, God forbid, anything serious. I am so in love with my Snowball and I can't bear to think that something could be seriously wrong. He's my heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Marie. I don't know anything about hypothyroidism in dogs (I have it myself and it's quite easy to regulate) but I know you love and trust your vet, so I hope you get an answer soon.

It must be very scary. I know how much Snowball means to you. Bonnie and I are thinking about you with love and prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry Marie, but can't advise at all, just offer :grouphug: support. I hope Snowball is ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm sorry that Snowball's test results showed some off normal numbers. I'm hoping that this isn't anything serious and might be brought on by something that's easily fixed. I really don't know anything about blood results. Maybe Dr. Kristi will put your mind at ease. I know she adores you all. Sending prayers and lots of hugs and kisses to you all and you might feel better if you contact her. Let us know what you hear.:smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm so sorry you are worried about Snowball. I don't know if this is useful or not but I can only offer my experience with Lily my cat, she has hyperthyroidism and I noticed it a few months ago since she did lose weight and was very active at night. She's taking medication, and mid-way thru the course of medication, a re-test was done to check if the dosage needed to be adjusted. Her levels went back to normal, so she just has that small dose twice a day. She quickly gained back her weight too and she's less restless.

I just read about the link with it being caused by cancer, that was said about cats too, but they said that is rare. I didn't realize that at the time only now after the fact, but I do hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry your worried Marie. I can't help either, but I'm sending hugs. :wub: 
I never thought about it before your post, but Sammie can sometimes take quiet a while to get settled at bedtime. Some nights he makes little sighs and noises keeps getting up, then he finally goes to sleep. I never related it to pain (LP) knee is hurting him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I've only deal with fluffs that have a low thyroid which is very easy to deal with with a daily pill.

My ex-boss is head of the alumni association at MSU and I can ask him to speak with the vets there about taking extra precautions with Snowball's blood work and labs. My ex-boss is a doll and has a Yorkie (but loves the Malts). Please pm me with your vet's name and when the labs it will arrive at MSU and I will let Scott know.

Like Sue, I'm praying that it's nothing serious. I know that, although cancer can contribute to thyroid issues, it is rare.

Please don't worry and be upset. It won't help and it's very bad for you. And it's bad for Snowball too as he will know that you're stressed which is bad for both of you.

Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way. Don't borrow trouble -- wait for the new blood tests and go from there.

I love you, gf, you know this will be OK. God is watching over you and your little guy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I don't know anything about the thyroid in dogs, but to me it doesn't seem too elevated. I could be totally off base though. I hope when you get him retested it shows normal. I know how you must feel. Give Snowball a hug from me and Rocky.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marie honey are you awake? Call me.
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending up a prayer while you (hopefully) sleep dear Marie! You are in good hands. I know your fears but we both know what they can do to you especially. Put yourselves in God's hands as best you can, pray without ceasing and trust that God holds you gently and lovingly regardless of today. Faith is choosing to believe in God's good character even when we don't understand what He is doing.
w/much love & thought, sandi


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Marie, I am so sorry that you and Snowball are going through all this. Lifting up a prayer right now for complete and total healing.rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Marie, bless your heart. I will keep both you and Snowball in my prayers.

I just want to hug you and hopefully relieve some of that worry. 

Love you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I will keep Snowball in my prayers and you as well, Marie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending healing hugs and kissies for you both from all our fluffers. I know people who've had thyroid issues and managed well with meds so I would think it could be managed in fluffers too.

I'm so sorry you're both going through this. We're here and praying for you...hugs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Sending up a prayer while you (hopefully) sleep dear Marie! You are in good hands. I know your fears but we both know what they can do to you especially. Put yourselves in God's hands as best you can, pray without ceasing and trust that God holds you gently and lovingly regardless of today. Faith is choosing to believe in God's good character even when we don't understand what He is doing.
> w/much love & thought, sandi


:goodpost:Amen!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm so sorry, Marie. I don't know anything about hypothyroidism in dogs (I have it myself and it's quite easy to regulate) but I know you love and trust your vet, so I hope you get an answer soon.
> 
> It must be very scary. I know how much Snowball means to you. Bonnie and I are thinking about you with love and prayers.


Thank you so much for caring and understanding, Linda.:tender: Although I know Snowball is treated with tender loving care at the vets ... it still bothers me that he has to have more blood drawn on Monday. Bless his heart, he is such a trooper. If I could give him one thing right now ... it would be to find a safe area for him to run free. I know he would love that. But, alas, our area is full of ticks and such. 

Thank you again, Linda, for always being there to offer love and support. :smootch: 



silverhaven said:


> I am sorry Marie, but can't advise at all, just offer :grouphug: support. I hope Snowball is ok.


Thank you so much, Maureen.:tender:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm sorry that Snowball's test results showed some off normal numbers. I'm hoping that this isn't anything serious and might be brought on by something that's easily fixed. I really don't know anything about blood results. Maybe Dr. Kristi will put your mind at ease. I know she adores you all. Sending prayers and lots of hugs and kisses to you all and you might feel better if you contact her. Let us know what you hear.:smootch:


Thank you, Sue.:smootch: I am going to call Krisi after breakfast today. (having a late one, as usual) I didn't want to call last night because it was getting late. I'm sure she will help ease my mind. And, I will let you know what she says.



Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm so sorry you are worried about Snowball. I don't know if this is useful or not but I can only offer my experience with Lily my cat, she has hyperthyroidism and I noticed it a few months ago since she did lose weight and was very active at night. She's taking medication, and mid-way thru the course of medication, a re-test was done to check if the dosage needed to be adjusted. Her levels went back to normal, so she just has that small dose twice a day. She quickly gained back her weight too and she's less restless.
> 
> I just read about the link with it being caused by cancer, that was said about cats too, but they said that is rare. I didn't realize that at the time only now after the fact, but I do hope that makes you feel better.


Thank you, Brenda, for sharing the information about your Lily. There has got to be a reason why Snowball is so restless at night. And, now you are sharing that Lily was restless, too. Snowball used to sleep through the night. But, last night, again, he was up every half hour or so. The most he slept straight was for about an hour. Later this morning (after it got light outside) he slept a lot longer, but, still not straight through for hours. A few times he started chewing on his paws, big time. I went over to comfort him and pick him up and he growled at me ... so, I know something isn't right. I just sat there on the bed at his eye level and talked lovingingly to him ... and, then he kissed me. And, right after that he came over and cuddled up next to me. It almost made me cry. I know he was just trying to tell me he was feeling uncomfortable about something. So, of course, I am worried. It is comforting to know though, that your Lily is doing fine on the medication. Thank you, again, Brenda, for your feedback and support.:tender:



Sammie said:


> I am sorry your worried Marie. I can't help either, but I'm sending hugs. :wub:
> I never thought about it before your post, but Sammie can sometimes take quiet a while to get settled at bedtime. Some nights he makes little sighs and noises keeps getting up, then he finally goes to sleep. I never related it to pain (LP) knee is hurting him.


Thank you, Kandis.:tender: Snowball also has a LP level 1. So, I had wondered if that was the problem. Although he doesn't seem to have a problem walking or running. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I've only deal with fluffs that have a low thyroid which is very easy to deal with with a daily pill.
> 
> My ex-boss is head of the alumni association at MSU and I can ask him to speak with the vets there about taking extra precautions with Snowball's blood work and labs. My ex-boss is a doll and has a Yorkie (but loves the Malts). Please pm me with your vet's name and when the labs it will arrive at MSU and I will let Scott know.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Lynn. :smootch: I will PM you the information. Dr. Rosenthal will appreciate this so much, too. I cannot believe how much time she spends with Snowball in the office. She always sits on the floor in the examining room with Snowball and takes so much time interacting with him. And, last night on the phone ... she took her time. I really appreciate doctors who are so dedicated to their profession. 

I should mention, too, that on February 13, Dr. Marsha Reich, the vet and behavioral specialist who spent time in our home about four years ago with Snowball ... is coming back for another visit. She will be here for several hours observing Snowball in his home environment. I feel so blessed that she is coming all the way over from Maryland to do this for us. She is another impressive doctor who absolutely loves and is totally devoted to her profession. It was amazing what she observed in her visit with Snowball the last time. Dr. Reich is the one who requested all the lab tests that Snowball has had done through Dr. Rosenthal this past week ... so, these doctors are working together to help us. And, now you, darling Lynn, have offered to help by getting in touch with your ex-boss at MSU. Again, I feel so blessed and grateful.

Lynn, I try so hard not to show my stress. I know it can affect Snowball. Believe me, I do try and not show it. I always remind myself how much you have endured, and continue to do so ... and, so graciously. 

Thank you for the prayers and hugs ... and, I love you, too, Lynn. :heart:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry Marie I have no experience with thyroid but I would not think it is related to cancer in my famliy on my mothers side everyone has this and noone has cancer  dont worry please its common in dogs i have heard of this alot and its one pill a day for the rest of their lives and they are ok ....

lots of love 

Anna xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I don't know anything about the thyroid in dogs, but to me it doesn't seem too elevated. I could be totally off base though. I hope when you get him retested it shows normal. I know how you must feel. Give Snowball a hug from me and Rocky.


Thank you, Dianne, for caring. Dr. Rosenthal also said that the results were not too elevated. However, because Snowball has not been quite himself ... and, because he seems so restless at night ... we are trying to make sure the thyroid is not a problem. Hugs back to you and Rocky. :tender::smootch:



KAG said:


> Marie honey are you awake? Call me.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


What would I do without you, darling Kerry? You are always there for me, Felix, and Snowball. Even Ashley, who thinks you are awesome.:wub::wub::wub:

Now, go get those tickets for the show tonight. I want you to have fun and enjoy the evening with Steve. You know I adore and love you and cherish our friendship.:heart::smootch: 



edelweiss said:


> Sending up a prayer while you (hopefully) sleep dear Marie! You are in good hands. I know your fears but we both know what they can do to you especially. Put yourselves in God's hands as best you can, pray without ceasing and trust that God holds you gently and lovingly regardless of today. Faith is choosing to believe in God's good character even when we don't understand what He is doing.
> w/much love & thought, sandi


Thank you so much, Sandi. We slept on and off through the night. I needed your advice about putting my trust in God. Sometimes I think I falter and then have to remind myself of how God has blessed me when I need it most. Often I feel as though you are talking through him. So, thank you. Love and hugs for you, dearest Sandi.:smootch::heart:



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Marie, I am so sorry that you and Snowball are going through all this. Lifting up a prayer right now for complete and total healing.rayer:


Thank you sweet Bridget. :tender:



allheart said:


> Oh dear Marie, bless your heart. I will keep both you and Snowball in my prayers.
> 
> I just want to hug you and hopefully relieve some of that worry.
> 
> Love you.


Thank you, dearest Christine. I feel your hug. Love you, too.:heart::smootch:



Furbabies mom said:


> I will keep Snowball in my prayers and you as well, Marie.


Thank you so much, Deborah.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Sending healing hugs and kissies for you both from all our fluffers. I know people who've had thyroid issues and managed well with meds so I would think it could be managed in fluffers too.
> 
> I'm so sorry you're both going through this. We're here and praying for you...hugs!


Awww, thank you so much, Michelle.:smootch::tender: Your prayers, love, and caring mean the world to me.

By the way ... I haven't had time to post on some of the other threads in the past couple of days, but, I want to tell you that I LOVE the pictures of your hubby with all the fluff babies. You can see the love between all of them in every single picture.:wub::wub::wub:





aprilb said:


> :goodpost:Amen!



Thank you, April.:tender: 



[email protected] said:


> Im so sorry Marie I have no experience with thyroid but I would not think it is related to cancer in my famliy on my mothers side everyone has this and noone has cancer  dont worry please its common in dogs i have heard of this alot and its one pill a day for the rest of their lives and they are ok ....
> 
> lots of love
> 
> Anna xoxoxoxoxoxox


Thank you so much, Anna. :tender: I appreciate that you have been able to share your family experiences ... it helps a lot to know this. Lots of love back to you. :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

*Thyroid*

Marie,

Hopefully you have had some good news by now on Snowball. Our Bunny did have a thyroid condition. However to be honest it has been so long ago I just remember we treated it with pills - what the name was I no longer remember.

She also had a heart condition, cateracts so bad that she was blind and a tumor on her bladder.

The tumor on her bladder became so enlarge she no longer could urniate and that is when we had to put her down - not the thyroid condition.

Bunny did well with the thyroid problem. So hopefully you will receive good news that it is treatable and Snowball will be fine.

Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers sent your way. Jan


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie, it's good that the vet is taking further samples and sending to Michigan State... they are top-notch in dealing with thyroid issues. 

I'm a little more familiar with the low levels than the elevated but do think that slight elevation can show if test is done within a few months( I think it might be 90 days)... of receiving a vaccine. Did Snowball have a shot in this timeframe?

I'll try to fine the info on this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lynda said:


> :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


Thank you, Lynda.:tender:



Kissie and Prissy's Mom said:


> Marie,
> 
> Hopefully you have had some good news by now on Snowball. Our Bunny did have a thyroid condition. However to be honest it has been so long ago I just remember we treated it with pills - what the name was I no longer remember.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story and experience about the thyroid condition with Bunny, Jan. And, also I appreciate your kind words and thoughts. :tender: 

I am so sorry about your Bunny. You were the best Mommy though ... and she will aways be there with you in your heart. 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie, it's good that the vet is taking further samples and sending to Michigan State... they are top-notch in dealing with thyroid issues.
> 
> I'm a little more familiar with the low levels than the elevated but do think that slight elevation can show if test is done within a few months( I think it might be 90 days)... of receiving a vaccine. Did Snowball have a shot in this timeframe?
> 
> I'll try to fine the info on this.


Thank you so much for your feedback, Terry.:tender: I'm sitting here tonight feeling so blessed that several different professionals are working together to find out what is really going on with Snowball. And, also ... how many wonderful SM members care enough to give me feedback, support, comforting thoughts, prayers, and, in addition ... share their personal experiences. 

It's so good to know that some of you are aware that Michigan State is top notch in dealing with thyroid issues. And, I feel extremely blessed that Lynn is helping us by asking her ex-boss ... who is with Michigan State, to help.

As for vaccines ... I don't think Snowball has had any vaccines in the past 90 days. He had the Bordetella vaccine on September 2, 2012.

I do feel as though he might be suffering from some kind of allergy. I read the thread Sylvia shared ... the one with Dr. Becker talkng about yeast infections. I didn't realize they can have that in so many parts of their bodies. He has been enjoying some of the Buddy Biscuit Chewy treats ... and, the label does say they have some sugar in them. His other treat is organic with no sugar. And, he loves snap peas ... and, I guess they have sugar. So, with his scratching at times ... I wonder if that could be something to check into more. I know that if one has an itch that it can wear one out after time. 

I am filling out a fifteen page very detailed questionaire for the doctor who will spend time with us at our home on February 13 ... so, that should help zero in on a lot, too. 

Right now Snowball is sleeping next to me. He's moved into different positions a couple of times ... but, he seems to be less restless than he was last night. If anything, the tapping of the keys on my Mac seems to awaken him, even though I am typing lightly. So, I am going to get on my i-Pad for the rest of the night.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, tomorrow afternoon at three o'clock ... Snowball goes for another round of blood tests. Bless his precious heart. I think I mentioned that Dr. Rosenthal said the veins near his shoulder/neck area are thin ... so, she drew blood from his leg. He did fine ... but, I still feel bad for him.

After his vet visit we will take him for a walk at his favorite walking spot. 

I am so worried. Something is really bothereing him off and on. More on than off, I'd say. He keeps on turning his back toward his little butt and tail. He also licks near his penie a lot ... and, Dr. Rosenthal said it was a little irritated there. : ( And, every once in a while he scratches or bites at his legs/paws. And, although the last couple of nights he wanted to play chase with Felix ... Snowball was not as energetic as he usually is ... and, that concerns me. 

I'm going to ask about yeast infections tomorrow, too.

So, please, if you can keep prayers and positive thoughts going for us ... it will mean the world to us.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie... of course prayers will be going out... they already have been !:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

No. No period. Snowball absolutely cannot have a serious problem...I swear I will sue somebody. It just isn't fair. But he will certainly be okay. I am considering that Ru may have an imbalance of thyroid, but JMM tells me it is easy to regulate. Please, Sweetheart, do not let your mind go to worst case...just don't go there. Snowball is your good strong healthy man and he is going to be just fine. Marie, I swear that I would give you half of my good health tickets, because you deserve them. I would give Snowball half my good health tickets...I offer them up to anyone who is listening.I wish I could do more.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Marie sweetie...I have a strong feeling that Snowball is going to be just fine. Don't ask me why I get these feelings sometimes but this one is real!
Sending up tons of prayers and positive vibes for our darling Snowball!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, dear lady, you will continue in my thoughts today (it is Mon. mid-morning here)!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie - I am praying that today's visit is uneventful and that nothing major is going on with precious Snowball! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marie - Sorry, I am just now seeing this but I'm so sorry to hear Snowball isn't feeling well and that his blood tests was off. I see that you're going to the vet today and will have you all in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all goes well. I am back in town for a couple of days so if you need anything, please please don't hesitate to call me!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You mentioned he is licking near his toosh/tail....could it be his anal glands are full? 

Praying that everything will be ok w/our precious Snowball. Sending positive thoughts for his vet visit today. Keep us posted. XO!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie... of course prayers will be going out... they already have been !:thumbsup:


Thank you, Terry. I am just looking at the whites of Snowball's eyes and they are a little red/almost grayish looking. 

You know how I feel because you are worried about Quincy right now, too. My prayers are with you and sweet Quincy today, too. I will be checking in later today to see what Quincy's vet thinks about his eyes.:heart:



Sylie said:


> No. No period. Snowball absolutely cannot have a serious problem...I swear I will sue somebody. It just isn't fair. But he will certainly be okay. I am considering that Ru may have an imbalance of thyroid, but JMM tells me it is easy to regulate. Please, Sweetheart, do not let your mind go to worst case...just don't go there. Snowball is your good strong healthy man and he is going to be just fine. Marie, I swear that I would give you half of my good health tickets, because you deserve them. I would give Snowball half my good health tickets...I offer them up to anyone who is listening.I wish I could do more.


Sylvia, this is why I love you, friend. :heart: Thank you so much for your support and caring so much.:tender::smootch:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Marie sweetie...I have a strong feeling that Snowball is going to be just fine. Don't ask me why I get these feelings sometimes but this one is real!
> Sending up tons of prayers and positive vibes for our darling Snowball!:wub:


Oh Dianne, thank you so much for sharing your positive feelings and vibes ... and, prayers. It means the world to me. :smootch: Only a few hours and then we are off to see Dr. Rosenthal. I even feel sorry for her because she really does love Snowball ... but, she gets to poke him with the needles. : ( 



edelweiss said:


> Marie, dear lady, you will continue in my thoughts today (it is Mon. mid-morning here)!





maggieh said:


> Marie - I am praying that today's visit is uneventful and that nothing major is going on with precious Snowball! Hugs to all of you!


Thank you darling Sandi. :smootch: Please give hugs and kisses to Kitzel and Lisel from their Auntie Marie.



Bailey&Me said:


> Marie - Sorry, I am just now seeing this but I'm so sorry to hear Snowball isn't feeling well and that his blood tests was off. I see that you're going to the vet today and will have you all in my thoughts and prayers. Hope all goes well. I am back in town for a couple of days so if you need anything, please please don't hesitate to call me!


Nida, you are so, so sweet.:heart: Thank you so much. And, I promise to call if I need you.:tender:



mom2bijou said:


> You mentioned he is licking near his toosh/tail....could it be his anal glands are full?
> 
> Praying that everything will be ok w/our precious Snowball. Sending positive thoughts for his vet visit today. Keep us posted. XO!


Tammy, just last week Snowball had his anal glands expressed at the groomers. However, you are right ... something doesn't seem right there either. The past few mornings I have had to wipe off some dried up dingle berries from his little butt. It happens hours after he has had a BM ... so, something doesn't seem right. Gosh ... I am beginning to sound like a hypochondriac in regard to Snowball ... so much seems off to me. And, now my tummy hurts ... : (

Thank you, Tammy, for giving me feedback and for your positive thoughts.:tender:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marie I'm just now seeing this. I'm sorry. I know you are worried sick about Snowball. I would ask that the groomer no longer express his anal glands. They really are not trained and can do damage and even bruise them. If they really and truly need to be expressed, take him to your vet. You could also try using Animal Essential's Phytomucil Powder. It's helped Zoe to express them on her own and we avoided having to have her anal glands surgically removed.

I'm really wondering if we are looking at a form of candida or yeast infection in Snowball. Everything you mentioned makes me think along those lines. Let us know what you find out from his Thyroid test. I just had to leave Zoe at the vets for her x-ray. It's so frustrating because you shouldn't have to leave them for an x-ray. It's so stressful for them that way. But that's the way they do it so I'm home now and going to give both Jett and Callie baths to help pass the time until we get the phone call that we can go get her.

Hugs to you and precious Snowball.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, I too am just now learning about Snowball's lab results. I'm praying that it is nothing serious and that soon, he'll be feeling better, and stay feeling better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh Marie I'm just now seeing this. I'm sorry. I know you are worried sick about Snowball. I would ask that the groomer no longer express his anal glands. They really are not trained and can do damage and even bruise them. If they really and truly need to be expressed, take him to your vet. You could also try using Animal Essential's Phytomucil Powder. It's helped Zoe to express them on her own and we avoided having to have her anal glands surgically removed.
> 
> I'm really wondering if we are looking at a form of candida or yeast infection in Snowball. Everything you mentioned makes me think along those lines. Let us know what you find out from his Thyroid test. I just had to leave Zoe at the vets for her x-ray. It's so frustrating because you shouldn't have to leave them for an x-ray. It's so stressful for them that way. But that's the way they do it so I'm home now and going to give both Jett and Callie baths to help pass the time until we get the phone call that we can go get her.
> 
> Hugs to you and precious Snowball.


Crystal, thank you so, so much for responding to my thread. Honestly, I was hoping you would see this thread, because I felt you might have some thoughts as what else we could checking for ... so, I really appreciate this.

You are right about being careful who expresses the anal glands. However, Betsy is not only a groomer, but, has a background as a vet tech, too. She worked for years in our vet's office, so that is how we learned about her. But, maybe to be extra careful right now ... I will have Dr. Rosenthal do it for us. 

And, I will check back in with you about the Animal Essential's Phytomucil Powder. I will also mention it to Dr. Rosenthal today.

I have it on my notes for Dr. Rosenthal to check further about a possible yeast infection or candida. Thank you for your feedback on this ... and, I do feel that you may be on to something.

Crystal, I'm wondering since you have to travel a distance for Zoe ... that maybe your vet office could make an exception and do her x-rays in the future while you wait. I agree that you shouldn't have to leave her there. Maybe you need to discuss this directly with Zoe's vet instead of going through the appointment desk or other staff members?

Well, I have to start getting ready for Snowball's appointment. Like you, I need to keep busy or my stomach will turn into knots. And, then Snowball knows something is up. I just can't wait until we leave the office today and get him outside for his walk afterwards! 

My thoughts are with your precious fluff babies and you, Crystal. I will check back in later today to see how Zoe is doing. Hugs back to you, Zoe, and Jett. And, Callie, too. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Marie, I too am just now learning about Snowball's lab results. I'm praying that it is nothing serious and that soon, he'll be feeling better, and stay feeling better.


Thank you so much, Robin. :tender: It will probably take a few days, or a little longer to find out about the thyroid test results ... because the blood tests are being sent to MSU. But, hopefully, we can zero in on other things in the meantime. And, I have faith and am thinking positive thoughts that it is nothing serious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, just got home after a very full day, but you are never far from my thoughts along w/Snowball. I love your positive mental attitude lady! Keep it coming as we pray for you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in to see if you're back from the vet yet.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will keep Snowball in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, just got home after a very full day, but you are never far from my thoughts along w/Snowball. I love your positive mental attitude lady! Keep it coming as we pray for you.


Thank you so much, Sandi. :heart::smootch:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Checking in to see if you're back from the vet yet.


Thank you for checking in, Crystal. I just checked your thread and am glad that Zoe and Jett are back home with you. I will write more on your thread later tonight. 

We got home around six o'clock. We took Snowball for his walk after seeing Dr. Rosenthal. Bless his heart, he was so good in the vet's office. Dr. Rosenthal spent almost an hour sitting on the floor while checking out every part of his outer body ... from his head down to his paw toes. 

She does not see signs of a yeast infection. However, she did locate two little sore spots near his anal area ... apparently where he was scooting or itching. So, she took him into another room and checked his anal glands. He was pretty much empty ... except he does have what she thinks is a little pus near his anal entrance. So, she did give him an antiobiotic injection of Convenia. He did well on that before and I like it because he doesn't have to take anymore antibiotics at home. 

She took the blood tests that are being sent to MSU. 

I am looking at his blood test results from last week. I noticed that his Platelet count is high ... 407. So, is the Albumin/Globulin Ratio ... 2.1 (but, only a point out of range) The Bun/Creatine Ratio is high ... 32. And, the Amylase is low ... 254 (lowest on the scale is 290) But, his WBC is normal and so is the RBC. 

So, I am going to try and relax a little until we get the results back from MSU. For the moment, I am grateful that Dr. Rosenthal found those sore spots by his little butt ... and, that she checked his anal glands again. Hopefully, the antiobiotic will help him feel better soon.

Dr. Rosenthal thinks Snowball might be fighting an allergy, too. His allergy test that were taken a while back showed that he is highly allergic to dust mites. Athough we dust and vacuum ... we are live on the GW VA campus where a lot of construction is going on with the university adding a new building. And, we have wall to wall carpeting throughout the whole house, except the kitchen. So, I don't know if that is the problem or not. She does not think it is anything in his diet. 

If you have any more thoughts or suggestions, I am open. 

Thank you, again, Crystal, for your feedback and support. It means a lot to me.:tender: Please give Jett, Zoe, and Callie hugs from their Auntie Marie. 



donnad said:


> I will keep Snowball in my prayers.


Thank you, Donna.:tender:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning Marie. Is Snowball feeling better this morning? I'm hoping since he got the antibotic shot, he's already improving. You vet sounds amazing by the way.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Snowball, hoping he is feeling better.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I will keep Snowball in my prayers...rayer: Please keep us updated... and hang in there, i know how stressful it can be with your baby is going through testing and you dont know for sure whats wrong. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Marie, how is Snowball today?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Good morning Marie. Is Snowball feeling better this morning? I'm hoping since he got the antibotic shot, he's already improving. You vet sounds amazing by the way.





BellaEnzo said:


> So sorry to hear about Snowball, hoping he is feeling better.





kodie said:


> I will keep Snowball in my prayers...rayer: Please keep us updated... and hang in there, i know how stressful it can be with your baby is going through testing and you dont know for sure whats wrong. :grouphug:





Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Marie, how is Snowball today?


Thank you, sweet ladies, for asking how Snowball is doing today. So, far, so good. He seems to be sleeping quite a bit ... but, I think it might be the antibiotic taking effect. I have a feeling when my hubby comes home from playing golf that Snowball will be up and running around in circles to greet him!

I think we'll know in a few days how his test results turned out. The blood tests should be at MSU today. Thank you, again, Lynn, for contacting your ex-boss/friend at MSU ... it means the world to us.:smootch::tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread. awwh sending precious little Snowball tones of positive thoughts and vibes. I wish him well:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. awwh sending precious little Snowball tones of positive thoughts and vibes. I wish him well:grouphug:


Darling Kat, I have such a hard time keeping up with the threads ... they seem to scroll down soooo fast. (I usually try and keep tabs by looking at the active topics ... but, maybe I should try another way) So, I totally understand how you missed the thread and I know you are one of Snowball's many aunties that truly care about him. :tender:

Thank you so much for your positive thoughts and vibes.:smootch: I'm sure he will be okay ... I'm thinking positive, too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- so glad I could be of service. My ex-boss has contacted the Vet School and they will put a priority on Snowball's labs. They know that he is very special.

My ex-boss is now the head of the MSU alumni association and works with the Vet School often. 

Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers said that it isn't something serious.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - you have the best vets. Really!! Spending an hour with Snowball and down on the floor. :wub::wub: Most doctors are in 20 minute increments. I just love it and that she's so thorough. You know how much I love you all and am hoping that Snowball Pie will be doing fine and that either his bloods are fine or something can be corrected easily. Give your guys, and yourself, a hug from Tyler and I. :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's awesome, Lynn. You're the best!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad Snowball is doing better! sending hugs. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- so glad I could be of service. My ex-boss has contacted the Vet School and they will put a priority on Snowball's labs. They know that he is very special.
> 
> My ex-boss is now the head of the MSU alumni association and works with the Vet School often.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers said that it isn't something serious.


I can't thank you enough, Lynn. I love you, sweet, sweet friend.:smootch:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - you have the best vets. Really!! Spending an hour with Snowball and down on the floor. :wub::wub: Most doctors are in 20 minute increments. I just love it and that she's so thorough. You know how much I love you all and am hoping that Snowball Pie will be doing fine and that either his bloods are fine or something can be corrected easily. Give your guys, and yourself, a hug from Tyler and I. :smootch:


Yes, I feel blessed to have vets who truly care and are there for us. Well, again this morning I am worried. His precious little butt is so red and sore ... he has smaller loose BM's and is scooting. So, I guess I should call Dr. Rosenthal to see if he needs some oinment or something for that area. I feel so bad ... when Snowball feels discomfort, he sounds like a little bumble bee who is buzzing ... but, you can hardly hear him. : (


KAG said:


> That's awesome, Lynn. You're the best!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo





mfa said:


> so glad Snowball is doing better! sending hugs. :wub:


Thank you, Florence. But, if you check back in here ... read this mornings report. : (. At least he is resting next to me right now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Snowball!! I read when his little butt is red and sore! Praying the vet has something that will make him more comfortable!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh poor little Snowball!! I read when his little butt is red and sore! Praying the vet has something that will make him more comfortable!


Thank you, Terry. :tender:

You won't believe what happened late this evening ... around six o'clock. We had Snowball out for his *fun car ride* ... and, for some reason he was shaking on and off. Then Felix took him for his walk ... and, during the walk, Snowball would stop and turn his head back toward his leg and tail area. He would do this off and on ... as he has been doing lately. When they got back to the car and I had wiped off Snowball's feet ... Snowball started licking the air and moving his head continually from one side to the other. And, he felt so stiff as I held him. It continued for about ten minutes on the way home ... and, when it didn't stop ... I called the vets and told them we were bringing him in. So, we turned around and headed back toward the vets office. I wasn't sure if he was having a seizure or not ... because I couldn't get Snowball to focus on me at all. That is what frightened me. 

The vet did another complete check-up. They had us go back with them to the ER area. Snowball, bless his heart, was so good. Dr. Klour checked his anal glands to make sure there was no more pus. She did a neuro check of his whole body. I learned a lot while she did the exam. I learned sometimes after a dog has a seizure that the ear canal area narrows. (Snowball ears were just fine) And, then when she was checking his right leg area ... she felt a little swelling where his level 1 luxating patella is. So, she thinks that may have been what triggered how he was acting, due to feeling pain in that area. So, that is something else we have to consider soon ... is surgery for his knee. : (

He was given a shot of Metacam just in case the pain didn't subside tonight.

But, get this ... when he came home, and after he had his dinner ... he was running in circles doing his Nascar zoomies and doing his football moves ... wanting Felix to play chase with him! (we didn't encourage it tonight) Like he never had any pain. So, this whole thing puzzles me. Honestly, I would prefer his episode in the car was from a knee pain ... than a seizure. Because the knee can be repaired, right? And, I am going to worry about seizures with not knowing what would be causing them.

Right now Snowball is sleeping on the bed next to me. And, he has not moved around a lot, so I do think the Metacam is helping him rest very peacefully tonight. I haven't seen him rest for so long in one spot for quite a while.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm dizzy reading your last post, Marie. What a ride you and Snowball have been on. I agree, I'd rather have it be the LP than a seizure, too.

The things they put us through. If they only knew the worry (and joy) that they create, lol.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie - never a dull moment. Do you want me to come down there and talk to Snowball? And tell him not to worry his parents so? I hope that it was the knee issue and not a seizure although really hope it isn't a knee issue either. I'm stumped. Maybe the issue with his derriere is irritating and making him act oddly. Let us know how tomorrow is. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, don't you just wish they could tell Mommy where it hurts and why they are acting so strangely? I hope it's just his hiney that is culprit and neither his knee or anything else. Come on Snowball get well soon before Mommy does this. :smpullhair:


----------



## Heidi+Michelle (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope everything is OK. I have hyperthyroidism, and it was not related to cancer at all. I was had a hard time sleeping well, burned a ton of calories for not exercising, and got tired quickly because my resting heartbeat was quite elevated. Once controlled it was fine.

The thyroid is an interesting thing...it can go from being imbalanced to balanced with medication. It can also be fully or partially removed for surgery, which they do for humans with uncontrolled hyer symptoms. 

So your baby can live without it, and just needs to be medicated, worst case scenario! Hang in there!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm dizzy reading your last post, Marie. What a ride you and Snowball have been on. I agree, I'd rather have it be the LP than a seizure, too.
> 
> 
> The things they put us through. If they only knew the worry (and joy) that they create, lol.


I know, Linda ... this has been something else. 

I was so afraid something would happen again after his walk today. Before his walk today, we picked up some pain medication for him at the vets ... just in case something happened again. However, thank God, he was fine. We came home and gave him a bath, fed him dinner, and now he is sleeping next to me.

I think I will feel much better after Dr. Reich sees us on the thirteenth here at our home. She will be able to observe everything about him over several hours. Plus she will also give him another full physical exam. I will also be able to show her my videos of Snowball that I have on FB from sometime back ... they show exactly how he was reacting yesterday ... only it seemed worse before we took him in last night.

I want to have peace of mind he didn't have a seizure. When our Dr. Jaimie looked at those videos she thought they might be seizures. So, I need to be assured it is not that ... and, that has not been ruled out yet.




Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie - never a dull moment. Do you want me to come down there and talk to Snowball? And tell him not to worry his parents so? I hope that it was the knee issue and not a seizure although really hope it isn't a knee issue either. I'm stumped. Maybe the issue with his derriere is irritating and making him act oddly. Let us know how tomorrow is. :grouphug:


We don't know yet, Sue. He has been fine all day. His little butt is still a a tad tender off and on ... but, he had a good day otherwise. Bless his heart, he got to go into the vets office tonight and didn't get poked and probed! Instead he got kisses and hugs from the staff. It was nice to have him be there and know that every visit will not be so traumatic.


Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, don't you just wish they could tell Mommy where it hurts and why they are acting so strangely? I hope it's just his hiney that is culprit and neither his knee or anything else. Come on Snowball get well soon before Mommy does this. :smpullhair:


Oh, you are so right, Diane. Often I know exactly what he wants ... but, with pain, they hide it so well. The only way I know he isn't feeling up to par is by a little sound he makes that one can hardly hear, his movements during sleep ... and, his eyes when they look tired.



Heidi+Michelle said:


> I hope everything is OK. I have hyperthyroidism, and it was not related to cancer at all. I was had a hard time sleeping well, burned a ton of calories for not exercising, and got tired quickly because my resting heartbeat was quite elevated. Once controlled it was fine.
> 
> The thyroid is an interesting thing...it can go from being imbalanced to balanced with medication. It can also be fully or partially removed for surgery, which they do for humans with uncontrolled hyer symptoms.
> 
> So your baby can live without it, and just needs to be medicated, worst case scenario! Hang in there!


Oh, thank you so much for sharing this. Your words are very comforting and I appreciate it so much. I expect that sometime next week we might have the results back from MSU.


----------

